# Filler cap



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a secret to operating the lockable fresh water filler cap .
That's two vans now that the filler has never locked as it should , is it me or are they just a rubbish design.The latest cap is 12 months old !

Thanks all


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there I think they are all the same, mine was like it just turning and not locking, but then it was ok. Eddie.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi there I think they are all the same, mine was like it just turning and not locking, but then it was ok. Eddie.


Ditto .... I feel better now - it's not just me .

Bet someone will be along with the remedy any minute now ...I hope !


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> MYFANWY1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I think they are all the same, mine was like it just turning and not locking, but then it was ok. Eddie.
> ...


If the forum search facility was working ok then I am sure I could find many topics on this problem. It is very common, try putting it in boiling water for 10 minutes or so. 
Here are two examples of posts about them, some sticking in the holder and some not locking.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61242-days0-orderasc-10.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-79408-.html


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

if you don't put a key in it just turns forever - if you use a key and unlock it then "push" and turn it just opens - its actually quite hard to explain until you get the hang of it - much like the locking petrol cap!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> if you don't put a key in it just turns forever - if you use a key and unlock it then "push" and turn it just opens - its actually quite hard to explain until you get the hang of it - much like the locking petrol cap!


My one must be different then as I can remove the key after unlocking it and then turn it anticlockwise to remove. Refit and then insert the key to lock. When it is locked it will rotate in the housing if twisted.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

May not be a solution for you but when I could not lock it with the normal key O/H said try the spare - it worked.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The caps are mostly rubbish and on my last van and current vans I have had the water caps replaced under warranty. The dealers didn't bat an eyelid and said that it's a regular problem.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Somewhere in the vast list of historical threads, I seem to remember someone finding a simple way to take the unit to pieces and finding a very simple fix.
I hate it when I cannot recall this vital bit of DIY information.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Found it!
Thanks to Andrew Ball 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104366-.html.

Alan


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used WD40

Just spray it down the keyhole and it usually solves the problem.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For Andrewball - if your following

Read you link about how to dismantle the cap, but what was causing it to seize? Was it just dirt and crud, which needed cleaning or was there some corrosion?

Geoff


----------

